
Comparing the EU GDPR and California Consumer Privacy Act of 2018 - raleighm
https://www.mofo.com/resources/events/180920-privacy-across-atlantic.html
======
ygra
This seems to lack any content besides that California now also has privacy
regulations and that this page won't tell us anything until 2018-09-20.

